# Milling with a 460



## dustytools (Nov 20, 2006)

I was just curious if any of you guys have ever tried milling with a 460 and had any luck with it? Stihl 460 that is. Figured if a man had one and maybe modded the muffler that it would be good for a small log mill. Whatcha think?


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 20, 2006)

It's about as small as I would want to go for milling much of anything. If you are going after smaller logs, it will be okay though, just slower than a bigger saw. If the majority of logs are 20" or less, you will do fine. A bigger one every now and then will just take a while to do, but could be done.

Mark


----------



## rb_in_va (Nov 20, 2006)

I would recommend a Husky 455, the ultimate milling saw.


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 20, 2006)

Dusty, I actually used my 044 for some quartersawn oak. It was only 10-12" wide. I was using regular chain and it did OK for the 4-5 boards that I had to finish. 046 big bore kits take them to the displacement of my 064. The 064 has a longer stroke, which tends to give it more grunt and low end torque.


----------



## oldsaw (Nov 20, 2006)

rb_in_va said:


> I would recommend a Husky 455, the ultimate milling saw.



I was going to put that in, but forgot. Dang.

Mark


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 20, 2006)

dustytools, This won't be much help to you, but I have 
milled some Eastern Red ceder with the 460 with the factory
duel port muffler cover. Never tried it on hardwood, found
a 066 and it's on the mill now. I have used the 460 to split
24" dia sticks of fire wood, Red & White Oak, not on the side
but from the end of the stick. As long as you let it stay in the
power band it worked very well, but I was only making like 12"
deep cuts so it's not like cutting 8 feet at a time.


----------



## woodshop (Nov 20, 2006)

I've milled tons of wood with my MS460. Good milling saw, just a little slow on the wide stuff. Did some 24inch cherry, no problem. 28" red oak was slow going, about 30% slower than my 395XP. The filter loads up with that fine milling dust fast I found... wish it had that feature that my Husky's have that keeps the filters a lot cleaner when milling.


----------



## poleframer (Nov 20, 2006)

I say "have at er!" I started with my HVA 268, then got a 064 (needed a bigger saw anyway), then got my 090. All within a couple months.
Its amazing how you can buy more saws when you NEED them.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## dustytools (Nov 20, 2006)

Well ive got the 395 for the bigger mill. Just thought the 460 would make a nice little saw for the small log mill which would only be getting the smaller stuff. Gonna try to get a good deal on one in the next day or two, just wanted a little advice from you guys first. Thanks a million for all of the help that you guys are continuously giving. Terry.


----------



## Vern (Jan 16, 2007)

hay dusty, I used one for a couple years and it 
ran great .... built a nice barn with one and a procut
never had a problem....except someone stole it out of our 
basement last month I will buy another, maybe not as 
big but a stihl. Have a different mill now..........


----------



## amdburner (Jan 16, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> I would recommend a Husky 455, the ultimate milling saw.



Hey, smartiepants, I have actually tried my 455 with my Alaskan MKIII and it did just fine on the pine I was milling. :hmm3grin2orange: 

To be fair, though, I have stopped abusing it in that manner and now run a couple of Jonsered 920's on my mills.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 17, 2007)

I just bought an 084 off of ebay.I should have it in a day or two.The deal on the 046 fell through. Oh well, so be it. THE 084 will be better anyway. With it and the 395 I will be good to go.


----------

